# How I Estimate The Distances i Casts!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How I Estimate The Distances i Casts!

Estimating distance of your cast isn't rocket science in the field, normally it's based on your best estimation from years of experience from comparing the length of a 100yrd football field to a 60ft bowling lane. Many factors come into play from cross winds to proper timing of your swing to the weight & surface area of the item casted. So if you're whipping, surf-casting or slide baiting - How Far Do You Cast?

For todays video i used surface lures with weighted back ends meant for distance casting for shallow reefs (plugging depths 2-8ft). So i chose Shimano Orcas at 145mm/5.7in at 47g/1.6oz. The rod is a 10' Daiwa 2pc 30/70 split Coastal with a Shimano Spheros 6K with 30lb Jerry Brown braid. Leader is 2ft of 50lb monofilament.

Before i made this video i consulted my ideas with master Kauai angler Joe Olivas if my methods were sound. I was surprised to hear that Joe has been employing this same system for his distance estimation as well. For any type of fishing if its lures or baits get the "distance of retrieval" rating for your reel. Make a cast and bring it back. Count the number of cranks it took for retrieval. Now multiply the 2 figures to get the number of inches. Divide that number by 12 (inches in a foot) to get your footage. From using reversible spinners in an open area i estimate this method to be very accurate. This is my way of estimating distance achieved in the field and may not be as accurate as casting a weight in a park then measuring that distance, but it's good enough for me (first tighten the line after the cast before counting)


----------

